# What is the best way to attach glass to pvc



## supe22 (May 14, 2007)

I have built several grey pvc cages and want to face the front with glass since my acrylic doors were bowing. I was hoping someone would be able to tell me what the strongest way to bond these two materials would be without causing a danger to my frogs. A clear or dark color adhesive would be prefered for the sake of looks. Thanks for your input.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

How water tight does it need to be?

I don't think you'll be able to find a totally safe, non stressful way to replace the fronts with the frogs still in there. I'd recommend setting up a temp tank for them if possible.


----------



## supe22 (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I am not planning on doing it with them in the tank. I have several tanks that I have built and will rotate them into the new ones as I finish them and convert the ones they are in last. It will need to be water tight but I figured I could just put a layer of silicone on the inside at the end to make sure it is sealed so the adhesive will not need to hold in the water. I am looking for a strong bond that will not hurt the animals once it is fully cured. I have some epoxy but I cannot find any info on whether it will be safe once cured. It is Loctite Epoxy Gel. Thanks.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I've not tried creating a watertight bond between glass and pvc, but here are some thoughts...

In general, glass to plastic bonds can be tough to make waterproof, and whatever you try, you should experiment first before committing one or all of your pvc cages. 

Silicones generally bond well to glass but not plastics and the plastic side fails, especially when wet. I'd try running silicone beads on some pvc strips, soaking them for a week, and doing a pull test. Aquarium grade silicone adhesives work best on glass.

Food grade adhesives are likely the safest approach and there are food grade epoxies/silicones out there. Most epoxy will be safe after it cures. Same with silicones. Look for things like "100% solids", "100% silicone".

As far as bonding in a clear front to your pvc cage, I'd consider using polycarbonate and solvent welding it in place.


----------

